

Amazon hires goats to landscape their Japanese office - iharris
http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2013/07/amazon-hires-goats-for-japanese-office-landscaping.html

======
bricestacey
I want to say this is a relatively common practice. Kudzu is an invasive
species in most of the southeast United States that spreads along roadside. We
got rid of a lot if in Tallahassee, FL by using goats. I don't remember the
details but there was a single pack of goats that were regularly moving
throughout the city.

